# Pretty sure I committed a felony today



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Forgot about the credit card sized/shaped knife in my wallet when I went into the courthouse this morning, glad no one noticed.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wait, shouldn't you wait 3 years to admit that?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Shhhh...Don't tell anybody. You have the right to remain silent.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

If we respond to this does that make us accessories?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> If we respond to this does that make us accessories?


Probably.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oops, there it is on my nightstand, I only put it in my wallet after I returned home. I was just using this example to point out how easy it is break the law unknowingly (that's my story if anyone knocks on the door anyway):-D


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Forgot about the credit card sized/shaped knife in my wallet when I went into the courthouse this morning, glad no one noticed.


*wait*... you brought your WALLET into a government building?  ...now that's dangling a steak in front of a starved tiger!... hope you didn't let them see you had *CASH* in it too! geeze!

Hope you learned from your mistake!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> *wait*... you brought your WALLET into a government building?  ...now that's dangling a steak in front of a starved tiger!... hope you didn't let them see you had *CASH* in it too! geeze!
> 
> Hope you learned from your mistake!


That's actually pretty funny lance. Good job.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Oops, there it is on my nightstand, I only put it in my wallet after I returned home. I was just using this example to point out how easy it is break the law unknowingly (that's my story if anyone knocks on the door anyway):-D


And they will, in their tactical gear and ARs. Get down on the floor asap, before they shoot you.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

And whatever you do, don't shape your finger and thumb into a gun. Death sentence, right there.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I know what you mean! My granddaughter had a thing at school the other night and I was half out the door before I remembered that I still had my CC in my back pocket. Kind of scary what can happen if you’re not paying attention.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Old Man said:


> And they will, in their tactical gear and ARs. Get down on the floor asap, before they shoot you.


They will shoot you anyway.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We went to Florida for a few days back in December for filming of the show and when I got to the airport I had to unlace my boot because I keep one of those credit card knives laced into it. So I put it in the checked bag Well, when I got to the checkpoint, I had to take my jacket off and it went thru the machine. They called me off to the side and I seen him going thru my jacket like crazy. It took him like 5 minutes and then when he unzipped one of the pockets, I remembered. I had another one of those knives in that pocket. He holds it up and says"You can't take this on the plane sir". I was pissed, I didn't have time to go back to my Jeep and the checked bags were already checked. All I could do was said. "You keep it or throw it away". Then when we landed. My fiance said "lLook at this" and pulled 2 .45 shells out of her pocket. She forgot to take em out and they didn't even find them.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm DEFINITELY a felon. I walked through TSA security and boarded a plane last year with a Swiss Army knife in my front jeans pocket. I didn't remember I had it there until I got up to use the restroom mid-flight. I have no idea how I got through the metal detector with it (I wonder if those things are even working half the time). I shudder to think what would have happened if I had been given a pat-down.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

If the blade length is less than 3", you might not have violated the law. Even if you did, it is most likely a Misdemeanor.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> If the blade length is less than 3", you might not have violated the law. Even if you did, it is most likely a Misdemeanor.


 That was before 9/11 I think..


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Oops, there it is on my nightstand, I only put it in my wallet after I returned home. I was just using this example to point out how easy it is break the law unknowingly (that's my story if anyone knocks on the door anyway):-D


You probably committed three felonies anyway!

Three Felonies A Day: How the Feds Target the Innocent: Harvey Silverglate, Alan M. Dershowitz: 9781594035227: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

Now turn over your guns tomorrow! :-o


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> I'm DEFINITELY a felon. I walked through TSA security and boarded a plane last year with a Swiss Army knife in my front jeans pocket. I didn't remember I had it there until I got up to use the restroom mid-flight. I have no idea how I got through the metal detector with it (I wonder if those things are even working half the time). I shudder to think what would have happened if I had been given a pat-down.


I almost got arrested by the TSA yesterday.

I had an early morning flight out of San Francisco and unfortunately this time I did not get the TSA Pre-Check. So I had to go through the normal line and remove my boots, etc. Traveling as much as I do, I spent the extra money and bought a "Checkpoint Friendly" briefcase so I do not have to remove my computer.

Standing in line for the porno-scanner, I took off my boots and jacket and put them in a bin. Then I unzipped my briefcase and laid it flat on the X-Ray belt. None of my stuff had gone through the X-Ray yet when one of the little TSA monkeys came by and started to rummage through my briefcase.

I got out of line and went over to him and asked in a not-so-nice tone "What the hell are you doing?" He replied that he was randomly screening my briefcase. "No without a reason your are not" I replied. (The briefcase had not yet gone through the X-Ray, so there is no possible reason they should have been suspicious.) He then responded that I "had to let him" go through my stuff. I noticed a SFO policeman was standing out of earshot of us, so I motioned him over. Once the cop was there to note what was being said, I told the little TSA prick there was no way he was going to go through my briefcase without it having gone through the X-Ray and given him a reason first. Again, he responded that I "had to let him" look at whatever he wanted to look at.

At that point my frustration got the better of me. I told the little TSA bastard "Go get your supervisor and I will talk to him, then your supervisor can ask the nice policeman to arrest me and my attorney can then drop a 50 pound bag of shit all over your and your supervisor's heads!" He responded: "Have a nice day sir" and walked away.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Forgot about the credit card sized/shaped knife in my wallet when I went into the courthouse this morning, glad no one noticed.


"They" will be watching this site now for sure!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> "They" will be watching this site now for sure!!!


Good. Then maybe "they" will learn to get a sense of humor - uptight little government pricks...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Good. Then maybe "they" will learn to get a sense of humor - uptight little government pricks...









Spy Alert, Spy Alert!!


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

They're already watchin us let em come.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> Good. Then maybe "they" will learn to get a sense of humor - uptight *little *government *pricks*...


I think you've nailed it right there. The reason for all of our woes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> I think you've nailed it right there. The reason for all of our woes.


:lol:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Forgot about the credit card sized/shaped knife in my wallet when I went into the courthouse this morning, glad no one noticed.


Sorry for the serious reply but in most states if it is less then 3 inches long it isn't considered a weapon....

Gives time for obvious male size comments....

The sad fact is you probably commit several felonies a year and don't even know it, with the federal register having over 200,000 laws on the books, it is likely a government that wants to put you in jail, CAN


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> The sad fact is you probably commit several felonies a year and don't even know it, with the federal register having over 200,000 laws on the books, it is likely a government that wants to put you in jail, CAN


Try about 2-3 felonies per DAY on average now.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They can't find a fricken jet loaded with 239 cell phones let alone all the transponders, radar etc. Your worried they will find you??


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Try about 2-3 felonies per DAY on average now.


Well maybe the HEATHONS do 2-3 felonies a day, me I'm still just 2-3 a year, haha


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Forgot about the credit card sized/shaped knife in my wallet when I went into the courthouse this morning, glad no one noticed.


What is the felony, is it illegal to carry a sharp edge object with you?
its not a knife if it doesn't have a handle.

It is a sharp object.

I havn't found it to be illegal yet unless you intended to use it against someone unlawfully while carrying it.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

On a side note of unrelenting power struggles...our grandson's dad came by our house today on his way to town. He went thru a roadblock. They ran his ID and found an unpaid traffic ticket from 9 yrs ago, (he had forgotten about). They're taking him in. He asked if we (me & hubbie) could come get his van since we were only a couple miles away. NOPE. They towed it in. Cost him 150 for the ticket, and 170 to get the van out. 
:roll:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> On a side note of unrelenting power struggles...our grandson's dad came by our house today on his way to town. He went thru a roadblock. They ran his ID and found an unpaid traffic ticket from 9 yrs ago, (he had forgotten about). They're taking him in. He asked if we (me & hubbie) could come get his van since we were only a couple miles away. NOPE. They towed it in. Cost him 150 for the ticket, and 170 to get the van out.
> :roll:


That is a bad sign...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

NA I flew to Ireland and back, thru Chicago both ways with one and no one, even TSA, noticed. My wife was pissed but I just had to see.....

Dear NSA Rep....go forth and pass it along I'm not likely going again 



jimb1972 said:


> Forgot about the credit card sized/shaped knife in my wallet when I went into the courthouse this morning, glad no one noticed.


----------



## Scrappy CoCo (Mar 28, 2014)

I have one aswell, I wonder what that would do if you did give them the knife at the medal detectors... Would they be cool with it, or go freaking crazy?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

FWIW: This pretty much covers it.

“There's no way to rule innocent men. The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals, one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws.”
― Ayn Rand ---


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I fly 2 to 5 times a year. I always take my "Dopp kit" with me in my carry on. I generally keep a decent sized knife in one of the side zippers. I also make sure I remove the knife and leave it home when I fly. When I returned home from a recent trip, I noticed I had forgotten to remove the knife. I will make sure I triple check from now on before leaving the house. BUT...what does this tell about the screeners that didn't see the knife at two different airports ? Scary.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Personally, I think TSA IS A ****ING joke!! Really, they are going to take your 3oz bottle of cologne or whatever. But then you can go thru security and buy a bottle of vodka,bourbon or whatever else and take it on the ****ing place.. REALLY!!!! I would think that would make a hell of a weapon on an enclosed airliner if you wanted it to!!!!!!!!!!!! But you can't take a ****ing bottle of water thru the checkpoint.. iT IS ALL ABOUT PERCEIVED safety.....Millions if not billions of dollars spent on TSA and it is a ****ing joke!!!


----------

